# Joining the chase!



## Toms_Fix (Sep 10, 2019)

This forum seems to be a huge wealth of information! Think I'm going to be on here for quite a while...

Been into the home brewing game and it can get very technical with PH, temperature stability etc. The inner geek in me is quite pleased to find the coffee world (or maybe underworld? ) is very much the same!

Ordered myself a refurbished Gaggia Classic at a good price and will be changing the steam wand once i have confirmed everything works as it should. I have a cheap burr grinder that I have no doubt will not be good enough for non pressurised, however i feel i should at least give it a go before looking at alternatives... although i think the Mazza minis look pretty ideal (with a smaller hopper), although more than i would ideally like to spend for a first proper grinder being over double that of the machine itself!

Would like to thank everyone in advance for all the advise 

Tom


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow home brewer (although I hang my head in shame as I haven't brewed for about 6 months).

Stick around for a while and you'll feel that the money you spent on home brewing gear will seem like pocket change.

Same rules apply to coffee as to brewing - temperature, water, freshness of beans all have a huge impact on the finished product.


----------



## Toms_Fix (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks 

Yeah whilst i have moved on kit wise i was getting some pretty good beer from about £70 worth of bits cobbled together, somehow i dont think thats how the espresso world works... ?

I'm hoping through some reading i'll work out how much i should spend on a grinder for the gaggia classic, from what i've read so far there does not seem to be overkill in terms of grinders! Was looking at the sage dose control pro before i started looking on this forum :s


----------

